

A Look at the Gear That Experts Use to Spy on Spies - madars
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/05/st_toolkit_surveillance/

======
bluemetal
How does one get a job operating this equipment? Or writing software to use
on/with it.

~~~
jared314
You could "make" a job that involves operating, or writing software for, that
equipment.

